# Helping a friend get rid of her TS



## maggiesmom (Feb 3, 2021)

My friend is just frustrated with her timeshare.
She and her hubby went to tge Owner's breakfast , and we'll you know the rest.
They fell for it(hook,line and sinker)
They own at Vacation Villages at Parkway 3001 Parkway Boulevard Kissimmee, FL and they want out.
Do you know if this timshare is excepting back deeds???


----------



## R1964 (Feb 3, 2021)

You'll have no luck getting rid of it if it still has a mortgage on it.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 3, 2021)

No mortgage owed.


----------



## R1964 (Feb 3, 2021)

Contact vacation villages and see if they will take it back otherwise list it here for free and give it away for free. Currently one listed on Ebay for .99 cents.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 3, 2021)

Sorry to sound stupid,  but what company owns this timshare property???


----------



## R1964 (Feb 3, 2021)

I believe this is the link you are looking for. https://vacationvillageresorts.com/index.html


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 3, 2021)

I've asked and they said no they will not accept a deed back.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks for the link . I found this while I was going thought some of the paperwork she sent me.
Just the main website page. Found a contact number but I think its to the resort.
I was hoping to find a Retention department link or Something like a link that Sheraton Vistana had to go to and click on and start the process.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 3, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> I've asked and they said no they will not accept a deed back.


How long ago was this , if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## silentg (Feb 3, 2021)

maggiesmom said:


> My friend is just frustrated with her timeshare.
> She and her hubby went to tge Owner's breakfast , and we'll you know the rest.
> They fell for it(hook,line and sinker)
> They own at Vacation Villages at Parkway 3001 Parkway Boulevard Kissimmee, FL and they want out.
> Do you know if this timshare is excepting back deeds???


How long ago did they buy? If it was recently they could recind. Check the contracts there should be info on if it’s within the time period. Good luck!


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 3, 2021)

silentg said:


> How long ago did they buy? If it was recently they could recind. Check the contracts there should be info on if it’s within the time period. Good luck!


They bought last year, so too much time has past.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2021)

maggiesmom said:


> Thanks for the link . I found this while I was going thought some of the paperwork she sent me.
> Just the main website page. Found a contact number but I think its to the resort.
> I was hoping to find a Retention department link or a link that Sheraton Vistana had to go to and click on and start the process.


This property has no relation to Sheraton Vistana. It doesn't sound like the Vistana Villages property. Vacation Village is not Vistana Villages.


----------



## needhelp (Feb 4, 2021)

I am not familiar with this company, but if they bought last year that is not a good time to know if they can benefit from the program. They will not get back the money they paid for it.
It will take a while to get rid of it, so in the meantime they should try to figure out how to use the program. Not go any owners updates, but the forums on TUG.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 4, 2021)

maggiesmom said:


> How long ago was this , if you don't mind me asking.


6 months ago.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 4, 2021)

Do they own a week that gives them points in RCI or is it a week they would have to deposit to trade to stay at a different resort? If it's points then how many points do they get every year or every other year? Do they even really understand what they have?

It's a shame to walk away from what they spent. I can pretty much guarantee they are overwhelmed trying to learn the RCI system or may not even know where to start. We owned at our first resort in RCI for a couple of years and had points we couldn't extend again before I finally forced myself to buckle down and really learn a second timeshare system. Once I leaned to use the RCI system we were using it so much I started looking for something else to buy to get more points. That's when I found us a resale points week at Grandview at Las Veags, a different Vacation Village property, which gave us benefits we didn't have with our first resort in RCI.

Since they bought directly from Vacation Village at Parkway they may have the Vacation Village Plus program. That's something that doesn't come with resale and as far as I know doesn't transfer with resale either. That gives them additional benefits that they're likely missing out on.

I've mentored other people here on TUG helping them learn to use what they own through RCI. I'd be happy to help them too. If they're interested you're welcome to private message me and I'll give you my phone number to have them call me.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 4, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> This property has no relation to Sheraton Vistana. It doesn't sound like the Vistana Villages property. Vacation Village is not Vistana Villages.


I fixed my statement: I should have said it differently.  I know Sheraton Vistana is different from this resort. The resort is at Vacation Villages at Parkway.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 4, 2021)

Jan M. said:


> Do they own a week that gives them points in RCI or is it a week they would have to deposit to trade to stay at a different resort? If it's points then how many points do they get every year or every other year? Do they even really understand what they have?
> 
> It's a shame to walk away from what they spent. I can pretty much guarantee they are overwhelmed trying to learn the RCI system or may not even know where to start. We owned at our first resort in RCI for a couple of years and had points we couldn't extend again before I finally forced myself to buckle down and really learn a second timeshare system. Once I leaned to use the RCI system we were using it so much I started looking for something else to buy to get more points. That's when I found us a resale points week at Grandview at Las Veags, a different Vacation Village property, which gave us benefits we didn't have with our first resort in RCI.
> 
> ...



Yes, she does get RCI points.
I'm meeting up with her later today to go over her paperwork. 
Yes they bought direct .
She told me last night she just wants to get rid of it.
Nothing is owed,  no mortgage,  maintenance fees up to date. She going to list it for $0 and she'll pay closing costs and transfer fees. 
She just doesn't want it.
 I believe because it's a mistake she made and having it reminds her of it.
We've all been there, done that.  
But helping others, helps them feel like their not alone.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 4, 2021)

I do have couple of questions for those of you that own with this timshare 
1) Can the RCI points be canceled with this account prior to selling?
2) Do the points transfer to new owner, but no benefits (like it does with Disney on a Resale)
3) What does VV charge for transfer?


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 4, 2021)

maggiesmom said:


> Yes, she does get RCI points.
> I'm meeting up with her later today to go over her paperwork.
> Yes they bought direct .
> She told me last night she just wants to get rid of it.
> ...



Not many people who bought from a developer haven't had those feelings at some point. Not learning everything she can about using what she has and giving using it an informed try would be the only real mistake because she really does have something worth having. 

That she's ready to walk away already and lose what she's spent tells me how little she knows about what she has and how to use it. She's already paid the 2021 maintenance fees so she can easily give it another six months to let me help her learn and experience using what she has to give it a fair chance. If at that time she still doesn't want to keep it then there's still plenty of time to transfer it to someone else before January 1, 2022 when the maintenance fees are due again.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 4, 2021)

We all have that friend, lol! I'm wondering if this is what's going through your head? That she's an idiot who's never going to be able to handle learning to own and use any timeshare.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 4, 2021)

Jan M. said:


> she really does have something worth having...let me help her learn and experience using what she has to give it a fair chance.


I will second this. Points ownership at this resort usually is a very good value, and might lead to many years of great (and affordable!) vacations. Jan's offer is very generous---she has probably forgotten more about timeshares than I will ever know! See if you can't convince your friend to at least talk to Jan about what might be possible.  If you can't, you can't, but it is worth a try.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 4, 2021)

maggiesmom said:


> I do have couple of questions for those of you that own with this timshare
> 1) Can the RCI points be canceled with this account prior to selling?
> 2) Do the points transfer to new owner, but no benefits (like it does with Disney on a Resale)
> 3) What does VV charge for transfer?


Do not cancel any points before selling. Being in RCI points Is probably the only saving grace to the ownership. Take @Jan M.  offer to learn about the ownership. They can get a few good years of use out of it. Jan along with many others on TUG has helped me so much that I felt comfortable buying into the RCI Points system resale. They should learn how to use it and book many other destinations other than Orlando. 

How many points are associated with the ownership?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 4, 2021)

I looked through my emails and the date they responded to my inquiry was 9/9/2020.
This was the response:
The resort does not take the units back.  If you wish to no longer be an owner, you would need to sell/give it away to another individual.  You can use a real estate agent/broker (we do not provide recommendations) or do it privately (newspaper, eBay) as a few examples and have a new deed recorded (usually any attorney or title company can assist you with this) transferring the ownership out of your name.  You are still responsible for any fees due until we receive a copy of a new recorded deed, and a $250.00 resort transfer fee.  All fees must be current on the account and no mortgage on the property.


----------



## silentg (Feb 4, 2021)

Vacation Village is not just one Timeshare they have many affiliated resorts in their association. We have stayed at Vacation Village in Weston, Fl many times and they have a resort in the Berkshires in Massachusetts. I suggest going to their website. See what options they have  before giving away the timeshare








						Vacation Village Resorts and Affiliates | Book Family Resorts
					

Welcome to Vacation Village Resorts, where vacations are more than just a moment in time. Let us help you find the perfect vacation getaway for the whole family with our family resorts in Orlando, Las Vegas, The Berkshires, Virginia, and beyond!



					vacationvillageresorts.com


----------



## moonstone (Feb 4, 2021)

silentg said:


> Vacation Village is not just one Timeshare they have many affiliated resorts in their association. We have stayed at Vacation Village in Weston, Fl many times and they have a resort in the Berkshires in Massachusetts. I suggest going to their website. See what options they have  before giving away the timeshare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree.  I would turn the mistake into a learning experience.  Vacation Village has a bunch (+20?) resorts and affiliated resorts.  We own in Pigeon Forge and have 77K RCI points that we can use anywhere and with careful planning always get 3-5 weeks from them. We were given a list of their resorts and affiliated resorts when we got ours.  Another bonus is that when exchanging through VV you get a special telephone number within RCI to call and you get a reduced exchange rate when exchanging into another VV resort. We have probably been to most of their resorts from Massachusetts down to south Florida.


~Diane


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 4, 2021)

Well finish meeting and reading all her paperwork.
The salesperson moved their lips are told a big whopper.
I have verified everything below:
She has a biannual,  not Annual
They put more on her cc for down payment than what she was told. Found this in the paperwork.
To use her week- RCI/Resort told her that she had to deposit for week in RCI in order to get the points for stay. This is not true , she has a fixed week, not points like she was told.

She could list on tug. It was totally up to her.
She has decided to go with the company, I know of..
She called , no upfront fees, very reasonable fee only after the sale goes through.
She happy and I showed how many people on this board was willing to help and,all the advice.

She told me to say - Thank you from the bottom of her heart,  for everything
You guys have helped 1 more person find the light after the dark.

Thank you.
maggiesmom


----------



## silentg (Feb 4, 2021)

Good Luck to your friend. Has she at least used it at all?


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 4, 2021)

maggiesmom said:


> Well finish meeting and reading all her paperwork.
> The salesperson moved their lips are told a big whopper.
> I have verified everything below:
> She has a biannual,  not Annual
> ...



While you're together have her log into her account to see if it shows a point balance. All points owners own an underlying week that gives them their points. This can be confusing when you're looking at her paperwork because it will show week x which may lead you and her to believe she has a fixed week. She may or may not. She's more likely to find a taker for it and quicker if it is a points week.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 5, 2021)

We did check and it's a fixed week on the deed and in her account.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm not as knowledgeable about RCI weeks accounts but hopefully other weeks owners will give their input and correct anything in the following that I'm mistaken about.

She might want to go ahead and deposit her week for trade now. She'll get TPUs, Trading Power Units, for it that can be used to book any available inventory. I'm under the impression that the sooner you deposit your week for trade the more TPUs you will likely get for it than If you wait. Also depositing the week to get TPUs gives you longer to use them. Like an additional year or maybe two. And I think those TPUs will transfer to the new owner. This part I'm really not sure about but I thought someone posted that you can keep your weeks account and those TPUs rather than transferring them to the new owner. That would give her some use of what she paid for rather than the whole thing being a dead loss.

In the meantime she can book and use any last call weeks and take advantage of any current promotions if she's able to travel within 45 days of less. It will take at least that long to get the deed transferred and the new owner to get ii into their RCI account. 

Speaking of the new owner getting their RCI account set up. Hopefully the reseller she plans to work with will handle that for both her and the buyer. If not the new owner will need to call Vacation Village corporate office to get the contract out of her Daily Management account and into the new owner's account. It doesn't just automatically happen. Daily Management is the management company for all Vacation Village resorts. If she's using LT Transfers to do the closing they just handle the transfer of the deed. You're on your own to get the RCI account set up and the transfer from one account to the other done.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 5, 2021)

She has decided what she wants to do.
I am not going to tell her no don't sell, learn to use what you have.
It's her decision to do what she wants to do with it.
I just helped her with your comments and suggestions, but at the end it was her final choice.
Please no more comments .


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 5, 2021)

maggiesmom said:


> She has decided what she wants to do.
> I am not going to tell her no don't sell, learn to use what you have.
> It's her decision to do what she wants to do with it.
> I just helped her with your comments and suggestions, but at the end it was her final choice.
> Please no more comments .



Please ask the moderators to close this thread.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 5, 2021)

Moderator please close thread. Thank you.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 5, 2021)

Before the thread is closed...disposing of this is not a terrible idea. This resort does very well in RCI Points, but it harder to get good value with it in RCI Weeks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2021)

maggiesmom said:


> Moderator please close thread. Thank you.


Using the report button. Moderators don't read every thread.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 5, 2021)

Closed at OP’s request


----------

